# Help! Check engine light, Symptoms below.



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If your car is leaving puddles of coolant, you should not be driving it until its repaired. Obviously the problem here is a leak and you are more than likely low on coolant. Continuing to drive the car will cause further engine damage. 

Take your car in and get it fixed ASAP!


----------



## shonnutting88 (Dec 13, 2014)

its going in monday at 0830. funny this is the coolant lvl is still in right in the middle of min/max lvl


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

shonnutting88 said:


> its going in monday at 0830. funny this is the coolant lvl is still in right in the middle of min/max lvl


For now.


----------

